# Fillipino Martial Arts Forum



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2001)

This should probably be "Filipino Martial Arts" instead.

Speaking for myself, I'd find it more convenient if the Modern Arnis forum were _not_ a subforum of the FMA forum.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2001)

? do you mean make it a seperate forum, or fold it into the FMA forum?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *? do you mean make it a seperate forum, or fold it into the FMA forum? *



Since it is of particular interest to me a separate forum would be most convenient but that may not match with your desire to collapse some fora. But I use the "most recent post" feature to decide whether or not to check a forum that I follow, and if the most recent post is in the Modern Arnis forum then it also shows as the most recent post in the FMA forum, so I must check that separately for its most recent non-Modern Arnis post. Folding it in would save me a forum check as I could look at all FMA threads at once.

Still, it is convenient to have a single place for Modern Arnis, and in balance I would not want it folded in with the FMA forum.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2001)

Ok.    When I do the next round of tweaks, I'll make it a top level (rather than sub forum), but locate it under the FMA one.  I have'nt been too happy with the way subforums work, but have'nt had much feedback on it.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *When I do the next round of tweaks, I'll make it a top level (rather than sub forum), but locate it under the FMA one.  I have'nt been too happy with the way subforums work, but have'nt had much feedback on it.*



I'm finding this much more convenient, thanks. As I stated in my first post, though, shouldn't it be "Filipino" (single el) not "Fillipino" (double el) in the other FMA forum name?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 16, 2001)

That would be correct Arnisador.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2001)

Took y'all 4 months to notice I can't spell?  

I'll fix it tonite.  Thanks for the heads up.
:asian:


----------

